# MAC Christmas Haul 2011



## HMC (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's just some of the goodies I picked up with the gift cards given to me for Christmas thanks to my sweet Hubby and Mom and Dad 









  	Lip liners and glosses from the Tour De Fabulous Collection.
  	Left, Top to Bottom: Tour De Fabulous l/g, Comfort & Joy l/g, Style Packed l/g.
  	Right, Top to Bottom: Lasting Sensation l/l, Just Wonderful l/l, Embrace Me l/l.






  	Top, left to right: Foundation Pump, Strobe Liquid, Fix +, 100 count wipes, e/s in Gesso, Prolongwear Lipcreme in Red Dwarf (Daphne Guinness Coll.)
  	Bottom, left to right: Slim Mirror, Studio Fix Fluid in NC15, Studio Finish Concealer in NC15, MSFN in Give Me Sun!, Mixing Medium in Shine.










  	Thanks for looking! Happy Hauling, Everyone!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 31, 2011)

great haul!


----------

